# Claudio Lippi fa il gesto dell'ombrello a Domenica in



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2017)

La nuova *Domenica in* di Cristina e Benedetta Parodi continua a far discutere. Nella seconda puntata, andata in onda oggi su Rai 1, *Claudio Lippi* ha fatto in diretta il *gesto dell'ombrello*, durante un'intervento da parte del comico Leonardo Fiaschi il quale stava imitando Carlo Conti, subendo il richiamo da parte delle conduttrici. 

Il presentatore è apparso arrabbiato per tutta la puntata, in quanto, visti gli ascolti bassi di Domenica in all'esordio, è stato deciso di togliere il quiz "Tre per Tre" condotto dallo stesso Lippi che adesso ha un ruolo ridimensionato nel programma e potrebbe presto abbandonarlo.

Foto del gesto qui:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La nuova *Domenica in* di Cristina e Benedetta Parodi continua a far discutere. Nella seconda puntata, andata in onda oggi su Rai 1, *Claudio Lippi* ha fatto in diretta il *gesto dell'ombrello*, durante un'intervento da parte del comico Leonardo Fiaschi il quale stava imitando Carlo Conti, subendo il richiamo da parte delle conduttrici.
> 
> Il presentatore è apparso arrabbiato per tutta la puntata, in quanto, visti gli ascolti bassi di Domenica in all'esordio, è stato deciso di togliere il quiz "Tre per Tre" condotto dallo stesso Lippi che adesso ha un ruolo ridimensionato nel programma e potrebbe presto abbandonarlo.
> 
> ...



Ormai è completamente suonato...come si fa a presentarlo in un palinsesto domenicale di ore..mah...rasenta l'imbarazzo..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2017)

*E ieri un flop storico di ascolti: solo l'11,1% di share. *


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La nuova *Domenica in* di Cristina e Benedetta Parodi continua a far discutere. Nella seconda puntata, andata in onda oggi su Rai 1, *Claudio Lippi* ha fatto in diretta il *gesto dell'ombrello*, durante un'intervento da parte del comico Leonardo Fiaschi il quale stava imitando Carlo Conti, subendo il richiamo da parte delle conduttrici.
> 
> Il presentatore è apparso arrabbiato per tutta la puntata, in quanto, visti gli ascolti bassi di Domenica in all'esordio, è stato deciso di togliere il quiz "Tre per Tre" condotto dallo stesso Lippi che adesso ha un ruolo ridimensionato nel programma e potrebbe presto abbandonarlo.
> 
> ...



Era con le pezze al deretano, la situazione non è diversa dal ritorno al Milan di Ibrahim Ba, con la differenza che la Rai spende soldi dei contribuenti. Che immondizia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La nuova *Domenica in* di Cristina e Benedetta Parodi continua a far discutere. Nella seconda puntata, andata in onda oggi su Rai 1, *Claudio Lippi* ha fatto in diretta il *gesto dell'ombrello*, durante un'intervento da parte del comico Leonardo Fiaschi il quale stava imitando Carlo Conti, subendo il richiamo da parte delle conduttrici.
> 
> Il presentatore è apparso arrabbiato per tutta la puntata, in quanto, visti gli ascolti bassi di Domenica in all'esordio, è stato deciso di togliere il quiz "Tre per Tre" condotto dallo stesso Lippi che adesso ha un ruolo ridimensionato nel programma e potrebbe presto abbandonarlo.
> 
> ...



72 anni... ora di andare a guardare i cantieri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *E ieri un flop storico di ascolti: solo l'11,1% di share. *


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>







Per alcuni minuti le Parodi superate perfino da Quelli Che Il Calcio su Rai 2 (curva rossa). Rai 1 è la curva blu e Canale 5 quella arancione. Che disastro! E pensare che Giletti a quell'ora ti faceva il 20% parlando di politica. Altro flop è il programma di Bebe Vio dalle 17:45 alle 18:45 che ha fatto solo l'8%.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per alcuni minuti le Parodi superate perfino da Quelli Che Il Calcio su Rai 2 (curva rossa). Rai 1 è la curva blu e Canale 5 quella arancione. Che disastro! E pensare che Giletti a quell'ora ti faceva il 20% parlando di politica. Altro flop *è il programma di Bebe Vio* dalle 17:45 alle 18:45 che ha fatto solo l'8%.



?????

Ma che ca220 passano ormai in RAI?!? 

Comunque dai abbiamo capito ormai che sei Giletti sotto mentite spoglie..puoi rivelarti...ma non eri Juventino?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ?????
> 
> Ma che ca220 passano ormai in RAI?!?
> 
> Comunque dai abbiamo capito ormai che sei Giletti sotto mentite spoglie..puoi rivelarti...ma non eri Juventino?


No no, ma ammetto che L'Arena la guardavo volentieri  . E forse pure il nuovo programma su La7 che parte l'8 novembre, partite permettendo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Pare che Lippi abbia già lasciato sole le due Parodi. Quando ieri Carlo Conti a Tale e Quale gli ha chiesto "Ci vai così la domenica?" (stava imitando Nicola Di Bari), lui ha risposto "Non so neanche se ci vado"  .


----------

